# DNP 1200mg



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I just consumed 1200mg by accident and I feel like sh1t.. Am I going to be okay?!?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

that is not a good dose i dont think you are going to enjoy the next 36hours..good job its winter!

htf did you do that?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv been told 600mg is the upper limit for and not very comfortable at that so cant imagine 1200mg is going to be nice at all, i did read a woman eat 2g at once and died mistaking 200mg for 2000mg, a bigger male can prob tolerate more than a woman but it didnt say what size she was.

i would get someone to stop with you to be on the safe side and fill the bath with cold water, heating turned off


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The light was off in my room at 5am and I assumed I only took 4 but the bag is empty!!



stone14 said:


> iv been told 600mg is the upper limit for and not very comfortable at that so cant imagine 1200mg is going to be nice at all, i did read a woman eat 2g and died mistaking 200mg for 2000mg, a bigger male can prob tolerate more than a woman but it didnt say what size she was


Thanks for that


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

if you just consumed it you wouldnt be feeling like sh1t yet,so i am gnr assume you are on wind up here,also its nigh on impossible to accidentally consume 1200mg.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

If you realised you had done it right away, i would of stuck my fingers down me throat tbf!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

weeman said:


> if you just consumed it you wouldnt be feeling like sh1t yet,so i am gnr assume you are on wind up here,also its nigh on impossible to accidentally consume 1200mg.


I start feeling some sides 2 hours after I taken them? Dry throat and heavy breathing.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

sorry fat not trying to freak you out but you have had a nasty dose imo

i would get someone to stop with you to be on the safe side and fill the bath with cold water, heating turned off


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What dose did you think you were taking?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

plenty fluids and keep cool dude and i wouldnt sit alone id have a someone round to be on safe side plus will help keep your mind off it


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> What dose did you think you were taking?


800mg, 4 caps @ 200mg.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fat said:


> 800mg, 4 caps @ 200mg.


how long you been on this dose for dude?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if you are tolerating 800mg ok then 1200mg is alot less to worry about tbh, just some can only tolerate 400mg so for them 1200mg would be a bigger problem


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't feel anything at 400mg and at 600mg it's very light sides.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

most likely you will be fine then dude, i doubt your dnp is pure tho if you couldnt feel much off 400-600mg, which is a good thing since youve necked 1200mg lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Ausbuilt takes 1600mg so I think I will be fine.. I'm just dissappointed I can't go gym.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

94KG


----------



## beezo (Jul 2, 2009)

I truly hope this guy is lying, but if he is, he is a complete ass!!! DNP is not something to be messed about with, it can be a killer

if your being genuine, keep yourself as cool as possible, turning heating off, open windows if need be and drink plenty of water. Getting someone to stay with you is a good idea. limit carb intake as this will only fuel DNP effects. if you fel really bad, get yourself off to hospital but even they cant do much except monitor and try keep you cool as possible, but its still a better place to be than at home on your own

hope your ok mate


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

simmonds87 said:


> 800mg is a big dose anyway! Christ!
> 
> Try make yourself sick?


It's in my system now so I don't think that wil help.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lot's of water, lots of vit c and e, NO CARBS, keep a check on how warm you are and get a cold shower from time to time.

We;ve all messed up with dnp, I thought I was goin to die on it once, sh1t happens. Keep calm, don't panic and get ready for the warmth!


----------



## alr124 (Jan 3, 2012)

I once accidentally took 1600mg and I lived, just put a fan on you and drink a lot.

I was taking 800mg a day and forgot i'd dosed that day.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How long should it last for?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Toby1 said:


> Well at least you aren't small. Bear in mind Ausbuilt is bigger (im assuming from his pics anyway) so can take more safely


there is no half measure when it comes to ausbuilt lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Isn't the half life about 72hours?

Just don't take anymore now for about 18days then go back on to cycle with it but remember to take note of what you take.

You're gonna feel w4nk for a couple of days max


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im sure its active life is 36hours dude, or is that is half life? either way after 36hours it will get better. have you not got a thermometer to keep an eye on your temp? i think you should write an hourly log on here :thumb: can call it 36hr of hell


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a massive headache and feel so tired ive never got these sides before.


----------



## alr124 (Jan 3, 2012)

Toby1 said:


> Mate, not to worry you but at 1500mg 50% of people die. You've taken a VERY dangerous dose. Either get yourself in a cool bath as soon as you start to feel hot and stay there for a few hours or get yourself to a hospital. You don't want to be fuking about here


the ld50 is 32mg/kg so 50% of people would die at 1500mg assuming they weigh 47kg. he weighs 96 so he's safe.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Peak effect seems to be around 10hours according to aus, with a lot of places stating the half life as 36hours


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fat said:


> I have a massive headache and feel so tired ive never got these sides before.


dehydrating will cause headaches dude get some electrolites into you heating off windows open nice and cold


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I got my DNP from the "Argentina" site. Anyone know if they're under dosed?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

make sure to get a lot of electrolytes into you to avoid diarrhoea

rehydration sachets will do the trick

lots of fluids as well obviously and keep cool

stay away from the carbs as said earlier

i think you will be ok. i really dont feel it that much up to 600mg until i eat carbs or get stuck somewhere which has high central heating on...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The ar site is g2g, ftr Aus doesn't take 1600mg, he done it once and was 100% doing all he could for it to be safe, correct supps, measuring his temp etc. Just be careful u plonker and don't take any more tomorrow!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Better PM Lorian asking to change your username to dead


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> Better PM Lorian asking to change your username to dead


Not funny.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

If your telling the truth then I'm actually quite concerned.

Get a friend to stay with u, monitor you temp. Stay as cool as possible. If ur temp goes crazy high get to a&e. Tell them you've taken dnp. DANTROLEAN has been used to treat dnp overdose. Tell them that

Honestly mate good luck


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

bloody ell hope your ok pal... if you get too hot maybe a cold bath, anything to keep your temp down and dont do anything too strenuous as you may experience some breathlessness


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys I think I'm going to have a shower now.

Do I necessary have to sweat to become dehydrated?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

dont think you should be taking DNP for that gyno mate, get on letro :lol:


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Keep a thermometer handy mate, make sure your inside temp is steady and doesnt go over around 40 degrees c i think it is!

Dont panic, and you should be sweating as this is your bodys way of cooling your insides down. Point a fan at your head!

I orderd from that site, and 600mg i couldnt move without sweating buckets, and was always lethargic! Im thinking their g2g!

Just hydrate hydrate hydrate. Althought Aus had to take some sort of medication to help him breath at those high dosages, so be carefull! Dont risk it if you have trouble

breathing or cant cool down then hit the hospital mate!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hahaha you donut.

Hope it's all good


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

What a total tool.

Hope you will be ok, ive had it from that site before and i think i would die from that dose as i was ****ed at 400mg but i do seem to be a pussy on it.

I think you should keep the phone handy ready for an ambulance.

Drink drink drink and drink.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

On the plus side, if you survive the night, in the morning you'll be a nicely ripped 9 stone


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

how you feeling atm fat?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Extremely hot, dry throat, headache and exhausted. What's the emergency number in Bankok incase I need it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The thing I'm worried about is I'm not sweating but I am just laying on my bed..


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Fat said:


> Extremely hot, dry throat, headache and exhausted. What's the emergency number in Bankok incase I need it.


http://bangkok.angloinfo.com/information/42/em_no.asp


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i would give them a ring anyway as they may be able to help you control your temp, or adleast give you proper electrolytes to drink, have you tryed a cold shower? i think if you too hot then you should stay in it till the dnp starts to wear off dude, cause your core temp and temp in your head is the 1 to watch but because its deeper you will need to drop your outer temp (skin) more than just feeling cooler, you need to stop in a cold shower/ bath from now on imo if the heats too much


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

not sweating means your dehydrated and is werse than if you were sweating, i think you need to ring someone now dude


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

id just knock next door and say u dont feel to good and can they call an ambulance for you

then tell them whats happened when u get there.

how far away is the local hospital and how long would it take for the ambulance to get to you and then get you to hospital???

if u dont feel to good now and then wait a bit longer till you REALLY dont feel to good whos saying its not going to be to late to treat you ??

you could be dehydrated so arnt sweating so will just get heat stroke which could be what u have now then before u know it be too weak to get help and be dead , if it was me i wouldnt be taking any chances

you have felt sh1t for a while

yeah aus has done 1200mg or something but not being funny aus is a hell of a lot smarter than u he will have been monitering EVERYTHING and will know if things are going wrong and the signs YOU DONT !!


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

RACK said:


> Lot's of water, lots of vit c and e, NO CARBS, keep a check on how warm you are and get a cold shower from time to time.
> 
> We;ve all messed up with dnp, I thought I was goin to die on it once, sh1t happens. Keep calm, don't panic and get ready for the warmth!


Why vitamin c? obviously its an anti-ox but surely taking something that will dehydrate you even further isn't the best idea after a dnp od?

I can't imagine 1200mg if its correctly dose? 400mg correctly dosed dnp was gen like living hell for a day, was in an ice cold bath and still felt like I was on fire.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

all you cn do is try your best to stay as cold as possible, get electrolytes and ring for some help, there is nothing else that will counter its effects thats why dnp is classed as a poison no hosp or doctor can give you anything to stop its effect, you will have to wait it out but gettng cold and hydrated are your main objectives, im sure its half life is 36hours so you hae to make it to then adleast before it wil start to subside, so it will be a long wait if you just going to sit yourself, best ring the hosp tell them everything and tell them to help you cool down asap, all this heat isnt good for your organs, brain etc if its getting too much, and your exhausted feel just get werse, you could collapse/blackout dude and then what....., you need to go to a hosp now imho.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

You feel tired ? Is your mouth very dry? Like sand in your mouth? If (what ever you do) Even if you are tired do not fall asleep.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

wft thats why this stuff is so dangerous, I'd say ice bath and keep drinking mate water, semi-skimmed milk and diluted squash or fruit juice. Can't do much at hospital tbh nothing counter acts dnp


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Natural selection at work.....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Genuinely hope you are alright Fat and you come through this ok. Can't offer any more advice other than to keep cold, drink loads and call an ambulance and get yourself somewhere where people can look after you even if they can't stop the effect until it wears off.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Where are ya fat, stay here so we know you're still with us


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

if i was at home id be in the bath with cold tap constantly running till it wears off, cant let yourself heat up, i think your going to need more than a cold shower and the heating off to cool down as your heat is coming from the inside like a furnace and needs alot of cooling the skin to get in that deep, also cold will push the blood away from the skin making it harder to cool you still, constant cold bath till 36hours is up, adleast at hosp they can ly you in bath and watch you and keep topping you up with ice etc needing to go to that extent is a possibility, still better to wait it out at hosp being cared for than in your home yourself


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

damn, i hope u get thru this ok m8 ,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

we are rooting for you mate ! Hope your doing Okey!


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

he's trolling


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

aj90 said:


> he's trolling


 i hope so m8, for his sake.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

His reason for taking so many seems ridiculous.

I say he's trolling.

Or dead.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I am actually not this time.. I'm just laying on my bed listening to music.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

your not wat? being serious or not trolling???


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

This thread is serious. I usually troll but this is real.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

there is something to counter act dnp ....well somthing thats been used in 1 case ots on the dnp wiki

here

Although further investigation is needed, one case report notes that dinitrophenol-induced hyperthermia has been successfully resolved with dantrolene administration.[17] "Dinitrophenol uncouples oxidative phosphorylation, causes release of calcium from mitochondrial stores and prevents calcium re-uptake. This leads to free intracellular calcium and causes muscle contraction and hyperthermia. Dantrolene inhibits calcium release from the sarcoplasmic reticulum which reduces intracellular calcium. The resulting muscle relaxation allows heat dissipation. There is little risk to dantrolene administration. Since dantrolene may be effective in reducing hyperthermia caused by agents that inhibit oxidative phosphorylation, early administration may improve outcome

lets get this straight U HAVE TOOK POISON !!!!!!

i cant remeber what u said ur weight was but the it says taking 20-50mg/kg can be lethal

once u get to a certain temp theres f**k all they can do to save you

and as said it ur feeling tired and just lay on the bed its easy tofall asleep.........fall asleep and u could have fell asleep for the last time


----------



## THE_MANN (Apr 28, 2009)

I find it quite strange that despite the thread running 5 pages long, no one has bothered to ask which dose this is? If this is your first dose then you have nothing to worry about because the effects are cumulative. Even so, I have used 1000mg of the old BRL DNP for 3 days AFTER a 11 day build up. A testament to its weakness. If I was to do the same with genuine powder DNP then it would be a very different story. Im assuming its over now but the best bet is to lay in a bath full of cold water and sip on ice water.

EDIT: The above, coupled with keeping hydrated will help you out.

TM


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Fat said:


> I am actually not this time.. I'm just laying on my bed listening to music.


either this is all bs or thers something wrong with u

u have posted saying ur feeling like sh1t and ur just lay on the bed listening to music???

what is ur body temp ???


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

he said he was running 800mg a day.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

Fat said:


> This thread is serious. I usually troll but this is real.


obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

if its serious then its boy who cried wolf,but i cant help but think attention grabbing tbh,if you had downed 1200mg of powdered dnp in caps you would be fuked right now,non functioning,not chilling listening to music.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Fat said:


> This thread is serious. I usually troll but this is real.


Boy who cried wolf spring to mind but I'll leave that until I know you're gonna live


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

weeman said:


> if its serious then its boy who cried wolf,but i cant help but think attention grabbing tbh,if you had downed 1200mg of powdered dnp in caps you would be fuked right now,non functioning,not chilling listening to music.


this is my thinking now

before when he was like oh sh!t, it was a serious thread now its im having a [email protected] listening to the spice girls with a cocktail


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

weeman said:


> if its serious then its boy who cried wolf,but i cant help but think attention grabbing tbh,if you had downed 1200mg of powdered dnp in caps you would be fuked right now,non functioning,not chilling listening to music.


Or his dnp is severely underdosed like most is...


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

he said hes went up from 400 to 600 to 800 and acidently took 1200mg

(internet conection post delayed  )


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks to the guys who helped me. I'm going to have another shower.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

thank fawk you answered ! Was seriously getting worried their glad your okey!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Have you got weighed yet?

Sod measuring your body temp, you should be losing a lb of bodyfat an hour.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I used 200mg ED and I would not want to run more than that, I dont think I could make it to 600.

If it is under dosed (which something tells me it is), the your dose probably is half that.

I would for sure skip a couple of days anyway.

at least it is winter:lol:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I used 200mg ED and I would not want to run more than that, I dont think I could make it to 600.
> 
> If it is under dosed (which something tells me it is), the your dose probably is half that.
> 
> ...


But is not in Bangkok


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

DONT EAT CARBS since it will make you hotter


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Lets all assume that it is serious and not a wind up.

Speculating on if this is real or not, is not really helping, and making comments about death, thinking its funny is a bit sick. I would be crapping myself big time, if I was in this situation.

Hope you get through this ok mate, I am sure you will be fine, it is human nature to think the worst.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Malibu said:


> DONT EAT CARBS since it will make you hotter


yeah its best not to feed the troll hahaha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Lets all assume that it is serious and not a wind up.
> 
> Speculating on if this is real or not, is not really helping, and making comments about death, thinking its funny is a bit sick. *I would be crapping myself big time, if I was in this situation.*Hope you get through this ok mate, I am sure you will be fine, it is human nature to think the worst.


exactly i think you would be either on way to hospital or trying to stay cool in the bath if u were really worried not listening to music on the bed


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> Mate, not to worry you but at 1500mg 50% of people die. You've taken a VERY dangerous dose. Either get yourself in a cool bath as soon as you start to feel hot and stay there for a few hours or get yourself to a hospital. You don't want to be fuking about here


Where did you get that BS statistic from? What a load of rubbish


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

its really not a big deal..

you need to take over 3500mg to be in trouble based on your weight.

you"ll feel hot and sweat. Thats great- the sweat keeps your core cool. No need to shower, just open a window in winter and feel the breeze. Keep drinking to make sure you have enough fluids to sweat. You'll be fine in 14-16 hours.

i too 1500mg, for 3 days, after increasing from the previous 3days at 1200mg (which was also an increase from 1000mg 3days before). Breathing is hard, but you manage.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> its really not a big deal..
> 
> you need to take over 3500mg to be in trouble based on your weight.
> 
> you"ll feel hot and sweat. Thats great- the sweat keeps your core cool. No need to shower, just open a window in winter and feel the breeze. Keep drinking to make sure you have enough fluids to sweat. You'll be fine in 14-16 hours.


Whats the LD50 for humans with DNP Aus?

30mg kg?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xpower said:


> Whats the LD50 for humans with DNP Aus?
> 
> 30mg kg?


32mg/kg as near as i can find- really thats for small animals, human metabolism actually prob copes with a higher dose.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> About time you fuking showed up lol. We thought he might die :lol:


nah, you gotta try pretty f**king hard to die.. really you do.. in fact if you manage, it most likely means:

1. you're dehydrated and cant sweat, and havent been given IV fluids to replenish

2. You're sitting in a f**King sauna and the sweat cant evaporate to cool you..

to actually swallow enough pills at 200mg to reach the LD50 dose.. you're doing it on purpose, or you're so stupid, from a darwinian perspective, its evolutionary principles that you die..


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> Thanks for your polite input mate. Just repeating what I had been told on this forum for the benefit of others. If you've got a problem with something I've said then please try being a bit more civil and point out my error. I'm always happy to learn.


I have no time for people that just make stats up - 60% of the time it works every time.

One reason I don't post on here much anymore so much drivel


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

maccer said:


> I have no time for people that just make stats up - 60% of the time it works every time.
> 
> One reason I don't post on here much anymore so much drivel


am sure toby1 meant well...

the idea of the forum is to learn... XPOWER asked the right question- what's the LD50- the dose that half the test population dies at.

the therapeutic dose of DNP is in the range of 2mg-8mg/kg. the LD50 is likely around 32mg/kg. its only 4x the therapeutic dose. For paracetamol its about 11 times the therapeutic dose, and... its the most common cause of liver failure and poisoning in the UK/USA/Aust:

"...While generally safe for use at recommended doses (1,000 mg per single dose and up to 3,000 mg per day for adults),[6] acute overdoses of paracetamol can cause potentially fatal liver damage and, in rare individuals, a normal dose can do the same; the risk is heightened by alcohol consumption. Paracetamol toxicity is the foremost cause of acute liver failure in the Western world, and accounts for most drug overdoses in the United States, the United Kingdom, Australia and New Zealand"

form: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paracetamol

which is why DNP is considered so dangerous... people still manage to OD on something where the LD50 is at least 11 times the therapeutic dose.. imagine if it really was only 4 times for DNP....

interesting LD50 list:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Median_lethal_dose

you'll notice that the LD50 for ASPIRIN is 200mg/kg.. so if a 100kg man took 20,000mg, 50% chance of death.. now if you use the 500mg tabs, thats 40 aspiring tabs in one go... of course who would take that??


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

if you are drinking alot of water get some salt in it or electrolyte drink. if you dont you will wash the salts out and will get diarrhea then you will be fuct.

good luck.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

oh **** not a neg. you didn't. pls tell me you did not??


----------



## alr124 (Jan 3, 2012)

I pointed out the LD50 at post 34 in this thread, everyone ignored it and continued flapping.....


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

alr124 said:


> I pointed out the LD50 at post 34 in this thread, everyone ignored it and continued flapping.....


Sorry mate,missed it with all the nonsense


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys I've just woke up and still haven't left my bed today. How did you function ausbuilt because it's a struggle to go to the toilet and it's a en suite..


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Well lets hope you get some fkin fat loss at least lol


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Fat said:


> Thanks guys I've just woke up and still haven't left my bed today. How did you function ausbuilt because it's a struggle to go to the toilet and it's a en suite..


hope you didnt sh*t the bed mate


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fat said:


> Thanks guys I've just woke up and still haven't left my bed today. How did you function ausbuilt because it's a struggle to go to the toilet and it's a en suite..


LMAO it was a f**king struggle.. lets put it this way- i took 80mg of eph every 2 hours.. just to move.. LOL

I don't recommend it.. i was just experimenting, hence the recording temp multiple times per day, and raising dose every 3 days... was the longest 21 days of my life.. well the wettest! in more ways than one..



L00NEY said:


> hope you didnt sh*t the bed mate


well owing to the heat... you lie naked on some towels.... and i admit to have a spray-shart (****-fart) that made the bed/towel look a like jackson pollock painting twice...


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> LMAO it was a f**king struggle.. lets put it this way- i took 80mg of eph every 2 hours.. just to move.. LOL
> 
> I don't recommend it.. i was just experimenting, hence the recording temp multiple times per day, and raising dose every 3 days... was the longest 21 days of my life.. well the wettest! in more ways than one.
> 
> well owing to the heat... you lie naked on some towels.... and i admit to have a spray-shart (****-fart) that made the bed/towel look a like jackson pollock painting twice...


m8 reps for owning up to that.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

alr124 said:


> the ld50 is 32mg/kg so 50% of people would die at 1500mg assuming they weigh 47kg. he weighs 96 so he's safe.


well done.. amazing how everyone ignored that... reps for having proper knowledge and being sensible



stone14 said:


> dehydrating will cause headaches dude get some electrolites into you heating off windows open nice and cold


right about the headaches... and electrolytes, gatorade is your friend, and in Bangkok like 25Baht for 500mL! cheap! BUT no open window- closed and with aircon on max.. to humid for open window in bangkok...



Fat said:


> I got my DNP from the "Argentina" site. Anyone know if they're under dosed?


no- thats the best dosed site around... def not underdosed.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

How you feeling Fat..?

I hope you're in a decent hotel with air con, and not like the one in Hangover 2:lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> its really not a big deal..
> 
> you need to take over 3500mg to be in trouble based on your weight.
> 
> ...


so that how you look ripped to death in you avi :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fat, no posting today?

You still kickin?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fat, no posting today?

You still kickin?

Last login was: Yesterday 10:51 PM

18 hours ago.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

hes logged out for a bit, builds up the drama and attention. Bit like a bad episode of Neighbours this.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Fat, no posting today?
> 
> You still kickin?
> 
> ...


Nah, he'll be out and about, showing off his ultra ripped 9 stone body.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if he logs in then I can see it, but he is not logged in.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hope hes not dead


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

good, hope they take this quote from me....

'the media suck cock and reporters tickle bum holes of other men.'


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe he shrunk


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

hope this guys ok, must weigh like 8 stone now


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He still has not logged in today.

I am getting worried.

Anyone know him, or have his number?

I think someone needs to get ahold of him to see if he is ok.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stone14 said:


> so that how you look ripped to death in you avi :lol:


all jokes aside, i don't recommend it, and fat loss is not what you'd expect, unless you resist the carb cravings which are insane at that dose... as is the desire for ice cream...

the only think i worry about with FAT is that he's in bangkok.. and humidity hampers sweat evaporation/core cooling.. so hope he's in a nice aircon hotel...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

alr124 said:


> the ld50 is 32mg/kg so 50% of people would die at 1500mg assuming they weigh 47kg. he weighs 96 so he's safe.





stone14 said:


> dehydrating will cause headaches dude get some electrolites into you heating off windows open nice and cold





hackskii said:


> He still has not logged in today.
> 
> I am getting worried.
> 
> ...


if the F**Ker is dead, we should kill 'im! its that kind of stupidity that gives BBs a bad name..


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

sure someone said they had a facebook contact for him, but then i spose if he was online he woulda checked in here, unless he gets updates on his phone


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope hes ok too but kinda feel hes a **** for even m aking the mistake in the first place.

On a different note, if you got a cold while on dnp would your body fight it easier due to the increase in heat in the body or would it have the opposite effect? or no effect what so ever.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> if the F**Ker is dead, we should kill 'im! its that kind of stupidity that gives BBs a bad name..


 :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

He's in bangcock?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Fat said:


> 800mg, 4 caps @ 200mg.


The AR tabs are 200mg each. So if you've taken 4 as stated, then you are not on 1200mg. They would have to be 300mg tabs for you to get a dose of 1200mg.

Obviously, I am going to look a right C"nt if you tell me they are 300s. Then I'll get my coat.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

he said he thought he had only taen 4 but when he woke up properly he had ate them all which cam t 1200mg werth..... so he accidently ate more than four


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey guys, he is still not logged on today, I am starting to worry about him.

Its been more than 24 hours since he posted and probably a day and a half or longer after the dose.

I know it takes a couple to few days to kick in but hell, this has me a bit worried.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey guys, he is still not logged on today, I am starting to worry about him.

Its been more than 24 hours since he posted and probably a day and a half or longer after the dose.

I know it takes a couple to few days to kick in but hell, this has me a bit worried.

I am going to email him now.


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bad drills if he has taken 1200mg though, that's for sure.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Depends. First dnp I done had me sweating like hell at 400 mg. Tried 600 but got headaches etc. Just got a tub of others which are very weak. Could probably eat the whole tub of them without worrying!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He's just an attention seeker, probably doesn't even have any dnp.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

AndrewB said:


> are using the blue dnp with added vit c irishbeast?
> 
> have you used the argentina DNP? hear good reviews


Both British research labs. The yellow capsules were great but the white tabs don't seem as effective. Haven't weighed myself but don't feel anything from.them


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

havent seen the white ones. I liked the yellow ones, might go back to them next time but they are quite a bit more expensive i think. These blue ones are working b ut cant say they feel 50mg more than the yellows per cap.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Any1 spoke to fat yet


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Hackskii emailed him. Apart from that, no. If he's not dead then he's been a d1ck. He needs to let people know what's going on!


To be fair he could may of got so worried and took himself off to the hospital. And they may of kept him in for observation.

Or... He was boiling up, so he took off all his clothes and the local rent boys employed him


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry guys I didn't reply to this thread and thanks to the guys who actually believe I wasn't trolling. I am feeling much better today and have normal temps, no headaches and can actually move. My chest hurts now when I breathe.. is that due to heavy breathing when I was on dnp? is there anything I can take to help?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Sorry guys I didn't reply to this thread and thanks to the guys who actually believe I wasn't trolling. I am feeling much better today and have normal temps, no headaches and can actually move. My chest hurts now when I breath.. is that due to heavy breathing when I was on dnp? is there anything I can take to help?


Albuterol may help, glad your not dead mate


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad you've not dead too. We thort u had melted.

As for the breathing. Not too sure


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I literally had no energy, no appetite and my headache was so bad I couldn't get online to reply to this thread. Worst 2 days of my life.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

you prob have over stretchd your chest muscles with heavy breathing, i used to do this on extasy it heals its self if a few days.....


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

have you been on the scales yet, please say it was werth it lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks guys and I'm seriously never going near DNP at higher dosages again.



stone14 said:


> have you been on the scales yet, please say it was werth it lol


I weighed myself this morning and I'm 4lbs lighter than 2 days ago but it wasn't worth it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U off it for a bit now?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

lol i like the way it sounded like '' im never going near dnp again!.....................................................at higher doses' lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> U off it for a bit now?


Yeah mate I took my last dose that day (Monday)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, how much u lost ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Well, how much u lost ?


4lbs in them 2 days but I couldn't consume much food with my dry throat.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> So in summary, 1200mg isnt the way forward then? I did 800mg once and it wasn't too bad. Glad I didn't go higher though


I'm not sure mate it's all different for everyone. I can't feel anything at 400 and some people can't handle 200, just increase your dose slowly if you can manage it. All I can say is never take pills in the dark especially DNP :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

IronDan said:


> Might need to consider doubling the dose :whistling:


Trust me mate, they're a lot more pleasent ways of suicide!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

glad ur ok bud. turn ur lights on next time b4 stickin pills in ur mouth.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

the woman i read about dieing off 2000mg took over a day to die she basicly cooked, i imagine you would be wishing you were dead from the pain for that long, bet it felt like an eturnity didnt wana say this before tho lol.......


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

woman 15st died from dnp

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23501707-woman-poisoned-by-slimming-pills-bought-on-internet.do

also in dailymail, same post i think

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1029920/Woman-dies-buying-banned-slimming-pills-internet.html


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stone14 said:


> woman 15st died from dnp
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23501707-woman-poisoned-by-slimming-pills-bought-on-internet.do
> 
> ...


Article says she took 1000mg as well before the trouble started. Bloody hell fire.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i imagined she would have been lighter than 15st looks like it is lethal at that dose at that weight in here case anyway


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sh1t!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Breeny said:


> glad ur ok bud. turn ur lights on next time b4 stickin pills in ur mouth.


Turn on the light before sticking anything... Anywhere


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, glad you are ok fat.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Glad all is now ok.

On a side note, I have just had some High 5 Zero delivered and they will go great with DNP. Don't be concerned about their claims for fat burning, but look at the fact that they are an electrolyte replacement, without any sugar. Therefore, bang on the button for use with DNP.

http://www.highfive.co.uk/zero_INT.php

I am going to try them tonight after going out on my bike, as I am running 200mg of DNP at the moment. Will let you know how they taste.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

View attachment 72245
well done for not dying, oh and don't be so fu cking stupid in future


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> Seriously mate - fuk you. Did I make it up? No. Did I try and help? Yes. Did i get it wrong? Probably.
> 
> Have a neg. cvnt


Why you getting your knickers in a twist? you made up statistics - that shows you to be a fool.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

blur


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Glad all is now ok.
> 
> On a side note, I have just had some High 5 Zero delivered and they will go great with DNP. Don't be concerned about their claims for fat burning, but look at the fact that they are an electrolyte replacement, without any sugar. Therefore, bang on the button for use with DNP.
> 
> ...


These arfe what im using too, i got the citrus one and its lush.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> I didnt make them up. I just remembered them incorrectly. Since that post I've gone back to the site and re read it and yes, I got it wrong. I was just trying to help someone out. You on the other hand just seem like a little cvnt that's trying to get a reaction. What's the problem?


Little cvnt ?? You look like a fat skinny cvnt to me- no I am someone who is sick of listening to armchair theorists that spout ****e!! All I did was call you up CORRECTLY and you start whinging like a girl - you have fat tits but you are male are'nt you?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> These arfe what im using too, i got the citrus one and its lush.


Can I not use diet Lucozade Sport?

John Barnes used to reckon it was isotonic AND in balance with your body fluids.

John wasn't lying was he? He was my hero when I was a kid.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Dux said:


> Can I not use diet Lucozade Sport?
> 
> John Barnes used to reckon it was isotonic AND in balance with your body fluids.
> 
> John wasn't lying was he? He was my hero when I was a kid.


Fair play..lol. These work out to 30p a drink though, so much easier on the pocket.

Did the orange and cherry earlier. Very nice and not heavy to drink.


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Turn on the light before sticking anything... Anywhere


  No **** :turned:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

dt36 said:


> Fair play..lol. These work out to 30p a drink though, so much easier on the pocket.
> 
> Did the orange and cherry earlier. Very nice and not heavy to drink.


How many a day would you need?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> That's a really sad read. Poor (stupid) woman.


no mate, its called Darwinian selection.... stupid people, and obese people... go sooner... LOL


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fat said:


> I literally had no energy, no appetite and my headache was so bad I couldn't get online to reply to this thread. Worst 2 days of my life.


this is what happens when he pops pills in the dark.... its bangkok.. imagine what he's been f**king in the dark....


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok Aus question, I took DNP about 7 years ago, results were remarkable, around that time did lots of cycles quite like doing 3 day blasts got great results. Now the last few years I have experimented with it - think 3 times in 3 years, now for some reason only 200mg a day makes me feel like ****, and the results, confirmed by calipers were nothing, just grief with nothing decent. Like my body has adapted, what you reckon?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Where's the best place to buy Glycerol and Electrolytes?

Now my throat hurts when I swallow and I have heat rash everywhere.. One problem after another :lol:

When should DNP be out of my system?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/276-7370558-8259328?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=glycerol

if in doubt try amazon lol, rarely lets me down


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

AndrewB said:


> any of you DNP users had good results with the Blue DNP from hp with added vit c?


got some on the way, will let you know in comparison to others i got


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fat said:


> Where's the best place to buy Glycerol and Electrolytes?
> 
> Now my throat hurts when I swallow and I have heat rash everywhere.. One problem after another :lol:
> 
> When should DNP be out of my system?


a drugs inactive time is 6-7half lifes so if dnp is 36hours then its classed as out of your system by 37x7= 10.5days, this doesnt mean it will be effecting you that long but thats how to calculate a drugs inactive time, same with any drug, aas etc


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Dux said:


> How many a day would you need?


I would go for 1 a day, soon as you wake up. Then you are replacing what you have lost overnight while fasting and sleeping.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

dt36 said:


> I would go for 1 a day, soon as you wake up. Then you are replacing what you have lost overnight while fasting and sleeping.


Thanks, I'll order some.

Cheers


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

couple of points

1)if you can make such a silly mistake as that with DNP you shouldnt be using it, please never use Slin - you obviously do not take these potentially fatal drugs as seriously as you should

2)Is it me or is DNP massively underdosed these days, afew years ago just on 400mg per day i felt like i was so ill i was going to start dieing and dropped back down to 200mg - just on 200mg walking across the office would put me into a huge sweat and id be drenched


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I used it 2 years ago at 200 ED and I got damn hot, I also got very loose stools that smelled like death. :lol:

No dieting at all and lost 5 pounds after 25 days.

It was an experiment to see just what it did, cant imagine what it would do on a diet.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

maccer said:


> Ok Aus question, I took DNP about 7 years ago, results were remarkable, around that time did lots of cycles quite like doing 3 day blasts got great results. Now the last few years I have experimented with it - think 3 times in 3 years, now for some reason only 200mg a day makes me feel like ****, and the results, confirmed by calipers were nothing, just grief with nothing decent. Like my body has adapted, what you reckon?


to be honest, I'm amazed when i hear of massive weight loss stories, on low doses, in short cycles. Here's why:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf

from a Dr who ran it properly with obese people.. 250mg one day,125 the next, then 250, then 125 etc. and 100mcg of t3... ALL YEAR..... DAILY

yes the people lost like 100lb... or more... but reallly that meant about 2-3lb a week.

This is great weight loss, but dont forget most BBs can lose 2lb a week when dieting through diet,training, cardio and some clen +t3.... so really, for a BB, this not miraculous weight loss...

my experience on DNP reflect the above, at low doses- 200mg/day- best used for at least 12 weeks...

faster weight loss does take 6-8mg/kg... this is not a dangerous level per se- the reason for short cycles at this dose? f**King uncomfortable- to much sweat to work in most jobs (even on low carbs) and such an energy deficit that all you feel like doing is sitting on the couch.. except you'll have to keep crawling to the loo... if you can tough it out more than 4 weeks at this dose, you're a harder man than me... or your ar$e is made of steel...



Fat said:


> Where's the best place to buy Glycerol and Electrolytes?
> 
> Now my throat hurts when I swallow and I have heat rash everywhere.. One problem after another :lol:
> 
> When should DNP be out of my system?


electrolytes- boots, glycerol- boots (its usually sold as a skin moisturiser in the pharmacy), or you can get glycerol at tesco/waitrose etc in the cake baking section- its used to make icing, so sold next to the sprinkles etc.. (its the same stuff whether sold as a cooking ingredient- it makes icing shiny, or as a moisturiser for dry skin) but you drink a tablespoon a day on 200mg DNP, and go up to 3 a day when on 6-800mg.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

GTT said:


> couple of points
> 
> 1)if you can make such a silly mistake as that with DNP you shouldnt be using it, please never use Slin - you obviously do not take these potentially fatal drugs as seriously as you should so agree.... with 'slin you don't get the chance to that stupid.. but then again, darwinian selection.. :devil2:
> 
> 2)Is it me or is DNP massively underdosed these days, afew years ago just on 400mg per day i felt like i was so ill i was going to start dieing and dropped back down to 200mg - just on 200mg walking across the office would put me into a huge sweat and id be drenched


I think some of the local UK sites are DEF underdosed.. the argentinian stuff is bang on- ask fat :devil2:



hackskii said:


> I used it 2 years ago at 200 ED and I got damn hot, I also got very loose stools that smelled like death. :lol:
> 
> No dieting at all and lost 5 pounds after 25 days.
> 
> It was an experiment to see just what it did, cant imagine what it would do on a diet.


mate.. the description of the stools indicates you DID do it.. and it WAS the REAL DEAL :lol:

yeah, 5lb in a month with maint. cals and working out I think is a very likely outcome at 200mg for 25 days of the legit stuff..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

BONE said:


> any of you DNP users had good results with the Blue DNP from hp with added vit c?


tried it today: 1 pill nothing much but im very used to 200-250 at this stage. 2nd pill a few hours later. can feel the internal heat raising significantly...who knows whether its correctly dosed but theres deffo some in there alright!

whats this argentina stuff? we arent talking about steroid sources so can the site be named?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

isnt dnp under the same law as aas in the uk??? is so then cant post link to buy that either...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

OP is that you in your avatar?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yes thats him dude


----------

